# boldenone for cutting?



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

was wondering wether or not to use this for cutting as i have got my bodyfat nice and low around 10% and want to get a little harder and vascular, been using eca for 6 weeks and recently did some viramone and primabolan which worked well. the reason i ask is i have heard that boldenone increases appetite and dont want to make restricting carbs any harder. also what dosage do you reckon for decent results?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

EQ (Boldenone) is awesome for getting vascular. Man, I had some sick vains in my forearms, they were wickid looking.

I was probably over 20% bodyfat and the vains were like I was under 10%.

That was my favorite of all. Gains were so so. I like Deca better for gains but it is much harder (on me) for shutdown.

I have found that for me Anabolics retain less water than Androgenics. Also lower blood pressure.

If you have a problem with appetite then take some B12. Injections would be best. Also I think cayenne also increases my appetite some.

I think EQ would be ok for lean gains.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Aye, IT will make you nice as vascular taken at medium dosages.

Muscle Gain is ok from it, slow and steady, run it with Prop or Ethan for a nice cycle.


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

what dosage would you recommend? also what is the reason for the increased vascularity?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If my memory serves me right more red blood cells and I believe more blood period.

I would go somewhere around 400 a week.

This gave me some wickid vains doing that.

Many guys say that EQ is only good taken for a long time but I took it for 8 weeks but others like big suggest like 10-12 weeks.

I get hard shutdown of the HPTA so I would not do that long of a course.

It is a good Anabolic but I feel it should always be run with a test.

Well, all cycles should have a test somewhere in the mix IMHO!


----------

